# Petsmart job interview.



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a job interview at petsmart this monday. It's for a position that involves cleaning the animals cages and stuff. I'm kinda excited. I know pet stores are usually not great but I feel like if the conditions aren't the best for the animal maybe I can help at least their cages will be poop free. ^-^ 
Plus maybe there is discounts? D;


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck. If you get the job, you may find some surprising things, both good and bad. My daughter started working part time at a pet store and worked up to store manager. Sometimes the chain has some good policies and procedures that the individual store managers and employees don't follow. Caring employees can also make big changes for the animals under their care. I hope it works out.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I have a job interview at petsmart this monday. It's for a position that involves cleaning the animals cages and stuff. I'm kinda excited. I know pet stores are usually not great but I feel like if the conditions aren't the best for the animal maybe I can help at least their cages will be poop free. ^-^
> Plus maybe there is discounts? D;


That's great news! I have always wanted to work anywhere that had anything to do with animals and animal products, but the nearest one in a 25 minute commute. Anyways, I think it will be great that you would work there, pet stores get a bad rap sometimes... but it only takes one devoted person to make change to make the animals healthier and happier. And you never know, maybe they already take very good care of their animals. I'm sure you will also be able to educate anyone there about Hedgehogs, as I have been to too many pet stores with workers who have given misleading information about them. Good luck! Make sure you post on how it all goes! 

Drew & Pazu


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They don't have hedgehogs. (Which I'm kinda happy about cause I'd take them all home! o.o)
But I feel I'm knowledgeable in most of the animals they have there. (Besides the fish, I'm iffy with fish care) But a little studying and I'll be good.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> They don't have hedgehogs. (Which I'm kinda happy about cause I'd take them all home! o.o)
> But I feel I'm knowledgeable in most of the animals they have there. (Besides the fish, I'm iffy with fish care) But a little studying and I'll be good.


I work at a pet store as well, and that's really something that helps - Being willing to do the research and reading on the animals you're taking care of and giving advice about. Just keep in mind that there will be a limit to what you can do, based on your fellow employees (especially those taking care of the animals with you - they may not do the same extra things that you might do), and especially the store manager. A good manager would listen to you and your ideas about how to change things for the better for the animals, and help you get what you need to make them comfortable. A bad one probably won't care or won't want you to waste extra supplies and items to make sure they're happy and comfortable. Just do what you can, and it will make some kind of difference. One nice thing (if you're able to) is to take in extra food for them, if no one already does it. The small mammals might enjoy having a small chunk of fruit/veggie (banana, apple, carrot, etc.) that you have available at home.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I work at a pet store as well!! Petco to be honest. I like it there and my favorite part is getting to go in at 7am (2 hours before we open) to do small animal care. Thats the hamsters, ginuea pigs, ferretts and rats. 

The employees take pretty good care of the animals, though it can be hard to remember who gets what, when you are a new hire!! Reptiles are also fun to do. I love on the snakes and the beardies. ^_^; I am 23 and a sucker for anything that I can love on. I even bring little things like carrots for the animals, though they all get fresh veggies every day, I like supplementing with snacks.  LOL 

Have fun with it! Learn what you can. Just don't be an animal snob like some of the people I work with who think they know everything--and they don't. :shock:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Ooo you guys are getting me more excited. I'd love to give them little treats if the manager lets me. Hehe
Though my one worry is if they have a spider. I can't seem to remember if petsmart carries spiders but Idk if I can handle that one. I'll try it at least though. 

And I promise I wont be an animal snob. :3 I hate that D:

I just hope I don't wind up brining home any more snakes D;


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I've worked at Petsmart. As a cashier, but know enough about what good pet owners consider expert care (like making sure guinea pigs get at least a cup of greens every single day) and what actually gets done in Petsmart. I never had the chance to be a Pet Care Specialist because I disagreed with 98% of the crap they teach their employees to do and say. I've spent a ton of time there as both a customer and an employee.

As suggested before, do your own research. Some stores will teach you some of the right information, but I've found that most of the best employees in the Pet Care section know what they're talking about only because they either have a specimen of the said animal (and really wants the best for it) or they do their own research.

I often listen in on conversations between customers and Pet Care Specialists when the customer doesn't seem to have a clue. If I disagree with something, based on what I know from people on forums like these who only want the best for the animal, I either step in and say so or wait until the customer is done talking with the employee. I always have paper and a pen with me to write down any information that I think the customer absolutely needs.

For example, when I was a cashier, I saw a ton of guinea pigs being bought. Of course, 100% of the time, the customers also bought one of those stupid cages that should be driven to a river and thrown in to die. Every single time I saw one of those cages, I would tell them the following: "I see you're getting a guinea pig and a cage. Did you know that those cages aren't really the best for guinea pigs? I own several pigs myself and have tried both these store cages and ones that are recommended and I can tell you, I've seen a complete change in their behavior with the recommended cage. You see, these store cages are expensive and way too small. Once you get the hide in there and the food bowl, there's no room for your piggy to run. They sure do love to run. They also do this thing where they jump up into the air. It's called popcorning and is one of the best signs that a guinea pig is truly happy. Are you interested in getting a bigger, cheaper, and healthier cage? Here's the web address to a place that will teach you everything you need to know."

I then give them a piece of paper with the address to the leading guinea pig forum in the world and I tell them that the cage they really want is called a C&C cage. I also mention a few other goodies if I see some baddies, like food with seeds or no hay. Most were more than accepting and willing to have the information. Some looked at me like I was a crazy bat who knew nothing. I felt most sorry for the pigs that went home with those people as I knew at least one of every ten would come back dead.

That being said, if you get the job, I'll be really happy for you. I know I don't know you personally or even well on the forum because I'm new, but I know that if you're here then you want the best for your hedgie. I know you would also want the best for whatever other animals are in your care. If you ever really need help finding the answer to someone, I'm an open book. I'm not an expert on everything, but I sure can point you in the right direction for most things. I've had all sorts of critters. I just can't help you on most livestock except for chickens and you shouldn't get more than one or two questions a decade on those. I've been a fish breeder/mover/keeper for several years and can write you a book on them. I'm not so great with saltwater, but can give you a place or three who can help. I've had birds and rodents and reptiles and amphibians. I've even had bugs and spiders (though Petsmart does not sell Spiders, only feeder bugs). Just shoot any question you may have this direction and we'll get you an answer.

You'll find that the more you know, the more customers will come back specifically just to talk to you. The good ones will know you are the trustworthy one who will give good advice. Also, one last thing, don't be afraid to tell a customer that you don't know the answer to something. It's better to give them no information than to give them bad information. You can usually ask another Pet Care Specialist and then determine from what you know if this sounds like decent information. Just make sure that your customer understands that it may not be the correct information, but next time they come in, you'll have the answer for sure.

Oh, and people shouldn't feed squirrels peanuts. They love their fruits and veggies. Why is this important? Because Petsmart sells peanuts for squirrels and it drives me nuts.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I have a job interview at petsmart this monday. It's for a position that involves cleaning the animals cages and stuff. I'm kinda excited. I know pet stores are usually not great but I feel like if the conditions aren't the best for the animal maybe I can help at least their cages will be poop free. ^-^
> Plus maybe there is discounts? D;


You are sooo lucky I have been trying to get a job ANYWHERE for a month and nothing  I am going insane I need MONEY!! LOL!!! I hate that you have to HAVE money too do anything but you do and its sad

GOOD LUCK

I hope you get it


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Petco carries tarantulas and they freak me out a bit (I had a bad experience with one once. Horrible rash >_<) so I find someone else who will clean the cage but I can drop some crickets in there for them and change the water lol. 

As for taking home snakes... I had two guys come in today and ask if they could leave a 3' ball python with us. Cage and all to adopt out! We took it (for a $20 donation for the food drive we are hosting for the local Humane Society) and one of the girls from grooming took it home! 20 gal tank, 2 light set ups, carpet, plants, dishes, AND the snake for $0.00

Ya can't beat that!! LOL


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

You must have been holding a New World. They can shoot hairs off their bodies in both defense and to mark territory. I learned that the hard way when I was rinsing out old Eco Earth before I knew they could do that. I ended up with thousands of basically invisible hairs in my hands. They hurt/itched for months.

Cool about the BP. I respect them, but after owning three ornery baby boys, I decided I like my rat snakes better. And I still get bitten all the time by two of them (cage aggressive breeders who are leaving as soon as winter is over).


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I have a second interview on Thursday.  Yay.

Your getting rid of your bps calisphere? Any cool morphs? I'm looking for some pied or maybe het pied. D;


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I got rid of them ages ago. Nothing too special... het ghosts I think. Though, at the reptile expo here in Colorado, I've seen some really pretty pieds. They go for around $750 or so. I've seen a few bumblebees, but my favorite was this Lucy that a guy named Rich had. He wanted $8000 or something for it.


----------

